
I Went 24hrs Without Touching Plastic. This Is What Happened. [video] - bauc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XgD9ItnBQsA
======
ohiovr
Today I saw a plastic grocery bag flapping in the wind caught in a tree. There
was a story about a bag found at the bottom of an ocean trench.

